# Protein skimmer acting up



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 150gal reef tank and run a SWC 160 skimmer. Now and then the skimmer acts up and pushes a lot of large bubbles and it fills the collection cup. i have been lucky all these days it never really over flowed. I think my luck ran out today and had water spill out of the sump and seeped under the tank stand. just wondering why it does this and how could i avoid this?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

How do you control the water level in your sump? Are you using an ATO?


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes I do have an ATO and it drips into the return section of the sump. The skimmer is placed in the first compartment where the water drain from the DT


----------

